# we SUCK [EDIT - And Dwight Howard is Grrrreeeat!]



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

our defense sucks, our offense sucks, our rookies suck, our vets suck. Even the knicks' pick will suck.

wow. the only bright side to this is we will be able to have the best chance to get greg oden.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: we SUCK*



the-asdf-man said:


> our defense sucks, our offense sucks, our rookies suck, our vets suck. Even the knicks' pick will suck.
> 
> wow. the only bright side to this is we will be able to have the best chance to get greg oden.


Are you serious dude? Listen, I was probably this bad last year, but I've realized that there's no point in letting it out here. Especially when this is the 2nd game of the year, and we have one of the defensive teams of the league. Just because we're gonna lost tonight, doesn't mean it's the end. Just like Miami last night, this isn't our night, although there's a big difference between the Bulls and Miami.

Point is, Bulls will play better next game. Trust me dude.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: we SUCK*

My only concern is we don't have a scorer. It would be real nice to have a Howard type player that shows up EVERY night.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: we SUCK*

Going by game stats, doesn't appear to be that bad. We lost by 15, but won by 42 last night, against the defending champs. That's still not bad. The problem was rebounding and blocked shots. We got outrebounded 36-27, and had 0 blocked shots to 7 for Orlando. We did have 11 O Rebounds vs 6 for them. We did only commit 15 turnovers, while forcing 23. I suspect that we missed Tyrus, just going by the #s....didn't see the game. Their F scored a lot of points, and we had no blocked shots, he'd have helped out a lot there I'd think. One interesting thing: Sefolosha played 21 minutes, scored 13 points on 70% shooting, 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, and 1 turnover. NOT BAD at all on his part. 

It looks to me like the Magic just got really hot from shooting...59% vs 45% for us. I don't think it's so much that we played bad, but the Magic had the hot hand...unless our D wasn't any good or something.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: we SUCK*



r1terrell23 said:


> My only concern is we don't have a scorer. It would be real nice to have a Howard type player that shows up EVERY night.


I'm betting we get one if we don't try and play 50 different players a game. This is a downside to having so much depth.

It's nice to have depth for the long haul of the season, but I think if we're trying to be efficient and effective like you need to be in the playoffs, it's best that we establish those star players.


----------



## THEbigO (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: we SUCK*

please tell me you are kidding. yesterday everyone was saying that "the bulls are back", dont say this. its one game. we will figure out a good rotation and tyrus thomas will be back with some athleticism and fire off the bench. dont complain yet. please.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: we SUCK*

you can call this the official overreaction thread.

I will say one thing. Intellectually, I know about all the optimistic reasons why we won't be playing like this all the time, and will be better

problem is, I had pretty much hypnotized myself into thinking we would never have ANY games like this one. I know its silly, but this was a shock to a glass is half full guys system. I took a jolt

Negative glass is half empty guy speaking: Ben Wallace and PJ brown looked every bit as over the hill as some have been harping on. Good heavens this better not be what we get from the codger twins every back to back. 

Fire Pax!


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: we SUCK*



the-asdf-man said:


> Even the knicks' pick will suck.
> 
> wow. the only bright side to this is we will be able to have the best chance to get greg oden.


So the Knicks pick will suck, yet the bright side is we may get Gred Oden? Aren't you contradicting yourself?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: we SUCK*

What I don't get was why Scott Skiles only played Big Ben for like 29 minutes, and sat by idlely while Malik Allen was trying desperately to stop Dwight Howard to absolutely no avail.

That said, I don't know what it is, but I don't care that we lost tonight. I usually always do. I think its because I have high expectations for this team, and because of that, one game isn't going to change them.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: we SUCK*

Overractions aside, you have to give a hand to the Magic: that's a good team and I for one would argue the most underrated in the league. 

Dwight Howard is the best center in the league. Grant Hill always has game -- if he could only stay healthy -- and he ads good veteran leadership along with Battie, whom I've also always liked. They have a near star point guard in Jameer Nelson, and more size and athleticism in Darko and Turkeyglue. The magic are just a tough matchup -- especially for our undersized team. 

Would any of you surprised if they ended the regular season with a better record than the Heat? How 'bout the Pistons?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: we SUCK*



such sweet thunder said:


> Overractions aside, you have to give a hand to the Magic: that's a good team and I for one would argue the most underrated in the league.
> 
> Dwight Howard is the best center in the league. Grant Hill always has game -- if he could only stay healthy -- and he ads good veteran leadership along with Battie, whom I've also always liked. They have a near star point guard in Jameer Nelson, and more size and athleticism in Darko and Turkeyglue. The magic are just a tough matchup -- especially for our undersized team.
> 
> Would any of you surprised if they ended the regular season with a better record than the Heat? How 'bout the Pistons?


Definitly the most underrated team by me. Didn't think Hill would look so good, he hasn't lost much. Howard is progressing a little faster than I thought he would, he's a true force.

I'd be surprised if they had a better record than the Pistons for sure, a lot less if they beat out the Heat.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: we SUCK*



lougehrig said:


> So the Knicks pick will suck, yet the bright side is we may get Gred Oden? Aren't you contradicting yourself?



nope. not at all. i meant we will get greg oden by our own power.




and -_-a all kidding aside, obviously this was an attempt at the mandatory "fire pax, fire skiles, blow up the team" after every loss, but i guess ppl took it the wrong way -_-a


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: we SUCK*



the-asdf-man said:


> nope. not at all. i meant we will get greg oden by our own power.


you heard it hear first. Knicks will have a far better record than the Bulls. most logical thing i've heard all day.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: we SUCK*

Yeah, this was a non-serious post. Blatant overreaction for amusement purposes. That's all...


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: we SUCK*

THE MAGIC ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE! (hits mic) :curse: If you wanna crown em, THEN CROWN THEIR ***!




*walks away*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: we SUCK*



BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> THE MAGIC ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE! (hits mic) :curse: If you wanna crown em, THEN CROWN THEIR ***!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: we SUCK*



BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> THE MAGIC ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE! (hits mic) :curse: If you wanna crown em, THEN CROWN THEIR ***!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :laugh:

That's gold.


----------



## highlite2nice2nice (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: we SUCK*

It was a hard loss I was at the game ,but it was good to see all the bulls fans. I was pretty upset last night, but I know we will be ok. we cant give up on our team or they will give up on us. we have to learn how to play back 2 back games. GO Bulls!!!!!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: we SUCK*



such sweet thunder said:


> Overractions aside, you have to give a hand to the Magic: that's a good team and I for one would argue the most underrated in the league.
> 
> Dwight Howard is the best center in the league. Grant Hill always has game -- if he could only stay healthy -- and he ads good veteran leadership along with Battie, whom I've also always liked. They have a near star point guard in Jameer Nelson, and more size and athleticism in Darko and Turkeyglue. The magic are just a tough matchup -- especially for our undersized team.
> 
> Would any of you surprised if they ended the regular season with a better record than the Heat? How 'bout the Pistons?



Yep. Dwight Howard is the next Wilt. I was amazed at how skilled and dominant he has become. I really like the way Orlando plays good team ball too. We played them tough they were just a better team last night.

ACE


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: we SUCK*



ace20004u said:


> Yep. Dwight Howard is the next Wilt. I was amazed at how skilled and dominant he has become. I really like the way Orlando plays good team ball too. We played them tough they were just a better team last night.
> 
> ACE



to me, the bad sign isnt that Howard was more athletic than our bigs (and then some). that i'd expect. 

what i didnt like was that our bigs didnt seem willing to foul him hard. against a guy like that, even get Marty in a uniform and teach him to foul hard. i wouldve liked to see Tyrus in the mix, as he looks very willing to sacrifice his body here early on.


really, Orlando shouldnt be scaring us long term. Howard should be able to do what he does.... but our core guys need to be able to trouble everyone else a lot more. way too many open looks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: we SUCK*

Yikes!

The kid is pretty amazing, but he looks like Amare pre-injury than Wilt. 

He's got a LONG way to go to be in the same class as a Patrick Ewing or Hakeem. If you ever saw the young Hakeem, you wouldn't even make that comparison


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: we SUCK*



DengNabbit said:


> to me, the bad sign isnt that Howard was more athletic than our bigs (and then some). that i'd expect.
> 
> what i didnt like was that our bigs didnt seem willing to foul him hard. against a guy like that, even get Marty in a uniform and teach him to foul hard. i wouldve liked to see Tyrus in the mix, as he looks very willing to sacrifice his body here early on.
> 
> ...



I've seen plenty of the young Hakeem and Dwight looks just as good IMO. I agree that we did seem reluctant to lay a hard foul on him. He made perrennial DPOY Ben Wallace look like a rookie last night.

ACE


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: we SUCK*

Olujuwan was by far the most skilled center I've ever seen. No one else even compares, and I mean NO ONE. There are some guys who are more imposing physically, but no one was even close to his skill level.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: we SUCK*



DaBabyBullz said:


> Olujuwan was by far the most skilled center I've ever seen. No one else even compares, and I mean NO ONE. There are some guys who are more imposing physically, but no one was even close to his skill level.



did you watch Howard last night? He made moves that I have only seen Olajawon & Ewing make (during my lifetime). 

ACE


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: we SUCK*

I don't think Dwight's on Hakeem's level yet, who I consider the best center I've ever seen play, hands down the most skilled. But I certainly wouldn't put it past him to be that good in the future.

The Bulls didn't come out with any game plan against Howard. I think they felt comfortable Wallace would do a good job, but Howard is just to much of a beast, and his intangibles are coming at a rapid pace.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: we SUCK*



DaBullz said:


> Yikes!
> 
> The kid is pretty amazing, but he looks like Amare pre-injury than Wilt.
> 
> He's got a LONG way to go to be in the same class as a Patrick Ewing or Hakeem. If you ever saw the young Hakeem, you wouldn't even make that comparison


You know what: I think Howard's playing at close to an Ewing level. He's going to average around twenty-two and twelve this year and play some fiercly intimidating defense. The thing I love about Howard's game is that he can run with the small-ball new NBA in a way neither Shaq or Yao can, but he's more of a classic center than Amare, pre-injury. 

Just the fact that we can have this argument bodes well for the Magic.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: we SUCK*

Looks bad right now but:

1. Orlando might actually be pretty good and they capitalized on a Bulls team that maybe in retrospect spent themselves humiliating the champs the previous night.

2. There's 80 more games to go.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: we SUCK*

Howard reminds me a lot more of Duncan than he does of any great center. Sort of a PF/C that is fluid and freakin good, but more explosive than Duncan was, but less fundamental.

In terms of effectiveness, though, he's a mobile, fluid, defensive-minded 7-footer that can carry a team on his shoulders, and he will. Make no mistake.

Josh Smith ain't that bad either. Can you imagine being one of the OTHER guys on their AAU team in Atlanta? What must that be like today.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: we SUCK*



Showtyme said:


> Howard reminds me a lot more of Duncan than he does of any great center. Sort of a PF/C that is fluid and freakin good, but more explosive than Duncan was, but less fundamental.
> 
> In terms of effectiveness, though, he's a mobile, fluid, defensive-minded 7-footer that can carry a team on his shoulders, and he will. Make no mistake.
> 
> Josh Smith ain't that bad either. Can you imagine being one of the OTHER guys on their AAU team in Atlanta? What must that be like today.


I always kind of saw Duncan's game as being more like a traditional center. Howard certianly isn't one, but in todays game I'd certainly consider him a center.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: we SUCK*



such sweet thunder said:


> You know what: I think Howard's playing at close to an Ewing level. He's going to average around twenty-two and twelve this year and play some fiercly intimidating defense. The thing I love about Howard's game is that he can run with the small-ball new NBA in a way neither Shaq or Yao can, but he's more of a classic center than Amare, pre-injury.
> 
> Just the fact that we can have this argument bodes well for the Magic.


It does bode well for the magic.

I brought up Amare. 26.0 PPG, 8.9 RPG, 1.6 BPG, on .559 shooting.

Ewing was 1st or 2nd team all nba defense 12 times.

Hakeem was likewise about 15 times.

Hakeem's kind of numbers were 26PPG, 15 RPG, and 4 BPG. he could score inside or out, and had a vast array of post moves. It was frequent to see him block a shot on one end and score at the end of the fast break on a dunk at the other. In fact, I think Hakeem has the only quadruple double (points, blocks, rebounds, and assists), and was a threat to do a quintuple double


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: we SUCK*



DaBullz said:


> I brought up Amare. 26.0 PPG, 8.9 RPG, 1.6 BPG, on .559 shooting.


I just realized we have Dwight Howard talk going on in about six different threads.

Anyway, I fully realize that Howard hasn't done anything like what Amare did to the Spurs in the playoffs year before last, and that this season is really the first time Howard has participated in meaningful NBA games, but imo, after you adjust for pace, age, and the vast difference in the abilities of their respective point guards, I think that on a strictly statistical basis, Howard's season last year was at least as impressive as Stoudemire's break-out year.



> Hakeem's kind of numbers were 26PPG, 15 RPG, and 4 BPG. he could score inside or out, and had a vast array of post moves. It was frequent to see him block a shot on one end and score at the end of the fast break on a dunk at the other. In fact, I think Hakeem has the only quadruple double (points, blocks, rebounds, and assists), and was a threat to do a quintuple double


Hakeem was really one-of-a-kind. The astonishing steals numbers are a testament to how quick his hands and feet were.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: we SUCK*



ScottMay said:


> I just realized we have Dwight Howard talk going on in about six different threads.
> 
> Anyway, I fully realize that Howard hasn't done anything like what Amare did to the Spurs in the playoffs year before last, and that this season is really the first time Howard has participated in meaningful NBA games, but imo, after you adjust for pace, age, and the vast difference in the abilities of their respective point guards, I think that on a strictly statistical basis, Howard's season last year was at least as impressive as Stoudemire's break-out year.
> 
> ...


He developed those feet as a soccer player. Amazing he wasn't called for kicking the ball more


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: we SUCK*



ScottMay said:


> I just realized we have Dwight Howard talk going on in about six different threads.


What is funny is that you'd have no idea that there was any Dwight Howard talk going on from the thread titles. 


Hmm, maybe I should remedy that.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: we SUCK*



Hustle said:


> The Bulls didn't come out with any game plan against Howard. I think they felt comfortable Wallace would do a good job, but Howard is just too much of a beast...


I love concise, spot-on quotes and this is a fine example. The Bulls may have ben flat, but the fact that it became clear very early that their their new defensive force of nature (Wallace) was completely overmatched against Howard may have had something to do with the flattening. Next time around, they better do something to contain the Beast of Orlando or they're liable to get that deja vu feeling.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: we SUCK*



ScottMay said:


> I just realized we have Dwight Howard talk going on in about six different threads.


As we should: I think yesterday's game was a little bit of a coming of age affair for D. Howard. He seemed to be, along with Hinrich, the one player who benefitted daily from his time with Team USA. I'm kind of glad I got to see him dominate like he did last night. 

DaBullz: I think we're in complete agreement but have just couched our language differently. Howard is not as good as Hakeem was, but I think he could have a year on par with one from Ewing's prime. Ewing topped out at about twenty-five and twelve? Howards not going to hit that this season, but he isn't that far off.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: we SUCK*



ace20004u said:


> did you watch Howard last night? He made moves that I have only seen Olajawon & Ewing make (during my lifetime).
> 
> ACE


No I didn't see him last night, but I have seen him play and he was nowhere near Olujawon. He is more athletic and imposing, but just not that skilled. The Dream had move after move after move, there'll never be another like him. Oddly enough, he didn't appear to be able to do it, but he was a heck of a blocker and everything else as well. But scoring was where he REALLY was impressive. When the Bulls went MJ-less back in 94-95, I watched the Rockets a lot...they had a ton of players that I really liked minus Barkley, and watched him go against Shaq quite often....if they'd called more fouls on Shaq his #s would've been insane, even though he was outmatched physically and past his prime he was still so superior to Shaq it wasn't even funny.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

let us not forget that Hakeem wasn't INCREDIBLE until LATER on in his career, he was always really good but then he BECAME the dream

Dwight is gonna be great, sooner than later


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

The ROY said:


> let us not forget that Hakeem wasn't INCREDIBLE until LATER on in his career, he was always really good but then he BECAME the dream


I dispute that somewhat. He was pretty great right away and made a finals in the 80s but lost to that great Celtics team. His statistical peak was right around 1989 and 90...24ppg 14rpg and FOUR POINT SIX blocks per game!!!!

Hakeem was just a joy to watch. That run he had where he just completely annihilated Robinson and Shaq in back-to-back series was just insane. He reached an almost unparalleled level of greatness for those playoffs.



> Dwight is gonna be great, sooner than later


Yes he is. He's already frighteningly close.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: we SUCK*



transplant said:


> I love concise, spot-on quotes and this is a fine example. The Bulls may have ben flat, but the fact that it became clear very early that their their new defensive force of nature (Wallace) was completely overmatched against Howard may have had something to do with the flattening. Next time around, they better do something to contain the Beast of Orlando or they're liable to get that deja vu feeling.


The Bulls were just slow on defense. Maybe they were tired. It's also very likely that they over-prepared for Miami and spent relatively little time preparing for Orlando.

Orlando is one team that should have trouble with a 2-3 zone defense. They're not very good from the 3 point line, and the way to play a guy like Howard is to front him and bring quick weak-side help if he gets the ball. Make them pass the ball a few times, and they will throw it away (at least this year).


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I dispute that somewhat. He was pretty great right away and made a finals in the 80s but lost to that great Celtics team. His statistical peak was right around 1989 and 90...24ppg 14rpg and FOUR POINT SIX blocks per game!!!!
> 
> Hakeem was just a joy to watch. That run he had where he just completely annihilated Robinson and Shaq in back-to-back series was just insane. He reached an almost unparalleled level of greatness for those playoffs.
> 
> ...


Akeem was basically all athleticism and dunks. He had very little in the area of post moves. It was when he started using the Dream Shake that he took off. There is a difference between a very good NBA player like he was and Ewing was his entire career and the off the charts behemoth he became.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Hakeem's footwork is what set him apart. If Dwight even develops half the footwork the Dream had, I'll be happy.

Dwight's so young and so good already, though, it's hard to tell what the future holds in store for him. He could stagnate and only end up slightly better than he currently is, or he could really explode and become an all-time great. Not all players develop equally.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Akeem was basically all athleticism and dunks. He had very little in the area of post moves. It was when he started using the Dream Shake that he took off. There is a difference between a very good NBA player like he was and Ewing was his entire career and the off the charts behemoth he became.


This strikes me as similar to saying Jordan wasn't a behemoth until he learned to shoot the fadeaway. Akeem was dominant as well and IMO was always a cut above Ewing. Yeah, he played his absolute best ball in those 94 and 95 playoffs, but he was an all-time great before that run too. His game evolved as his athleticism started to erode, no doubt, but he was great both ways.


----------



## InfinitePulse (Nov 3, 2006)

The Bulls will have no problem making it back to the playoffs, they played a team last night very similar to their own, and both teams will definitely be contenders this season.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

All this HOF player comparison talk after one great game two solid seasons?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I agree with you guys. Wallace was overmatched. But context can't be completely disregarded. 

We know one thing: Ben Wallace can't hang with Dwight Howard on the second night of a back-to-back after battling with Shaq on the first night. These are the two most physically imposing, power house-style bigs in the NBA. It also doesn't help to play a team on 5 days rest in its season opener when you are on the second night of a back-to-back either. 

I'd add that while I was watching the oops and the spin moves, the one thing I kept thinking was: It sure would help a little to have our fearless uber-leaper Tyrus Thomas out there tonight contesting some of that stuff from the weak side.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> All this HOF player comparison talk after one great game *two solid seasons*?


I would've put him in the HOF before the season, but the touch he has added around the basket now has me thinking he's going to be better than a lot of other HOFer's.

I'd call them more than solid, a 19 year old that should've been on the all-star team, came out of HS averaging a double double and forcing more turnovers than he made. At his age no one has had better seasons except Lebron James.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: we SUCK*



BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> THE MAGIC ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE! (hits mic) :curse: If you wanna crown em, THEN CROWN THEIR ***!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Playoffs, don't talk about playoffs, playoffs? I just hope we can win a game.

Yahhhh!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBGR2I6pFYk


----------



## InfinitePulse (Nov 3, 2006)

Of course we're going to talk playoffs.. it's only 2 games into the season!!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

InfinitePulse said:


> Of course we're going to talk playoffs.. it's only 2 games into the season!!


It's just another funny quote by a football coach


----------

